# Tyco 440 X2 - Magnet Readings



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm currently tinkering with my Tyco 440 x2s and working through a fairly comprehensive list of legal upgrades and tuning tips for the clubs I race with. One of these is getting the magnets zapped so they are back to full strength.

But, I don't know what strength the magnets were when they were new. 

So, can anyone tell me the approximate magnetic pull in grams for the Tyco motor and traction magnets?

I went through 16 chassis yesterday and found the following:

Motor magnets = 25 - 30 grams of downforce

Traction magnets = 12 - 14 grams of downforce

But I don't really know how old my cars are, how many knocks and therefore how many "grip gnomes" have fallen off of my magnets. 

For reference I am using a scale with a plastic cover similar to an On Balance DK-1000. The magnet sits on the cover and I read the negative pull of the motor to the metal weighing plate.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Gareth-- if you aked this question in the late 80's or early 90's you would have 20-30 responses by now. It seems very few people race tyco's competitively any more. It would take a very slanted rule book to get them on the podium anymore. Good luck with your quest. I don't have many magnets to give feedback on-- although I know the Mattel motor magnets are quite good.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheers Neo. It is very retro for me to play with them now isn't it!

I never got on with mine a few years ago when I tried it and the Mega G swiftly took over as my Open Wheel car of choice. 

But last weekend I spent some time with my brother tuning his Tycos and I really enjoyed driving the end result so I thought I would dig out the ones I owned and have a crack myself.

I'm not really expecting it to beat my Mega G Open Wheel car but if it gets close, it would make a nice back up. 

I managed to get my brother's car to within 2/10ths of the Mega so there is definitely some hope.

But mostly this is about having fun, learning a new (to me) chassis and seeing just how fast I can make it within the rules I have to work to.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Gareth, I used to offer Gauss readings along with my magnet zapping service, but my Gauss meter was ruined in some serious flooding here last October and it's been out of production for about ten years now. My three probes for it are still good but rather useless now unless I can find a used meter of the same model. Using the scale will still sort out you best magnets and there is a wide range within the stock magnets. Usually once you get some nice sets that are matched with good strength, you keep using those and zap them back to 100% as needed. I think that it would be hard to compare numbers from one scale to another. Also what I've been doing with my scale (with extra covers) is to glue a fixture right to the cover so that the magnets are always located in the same place and also I have holes drilled for guide pins to fit in a few different spots to consistently read the down force of complete chassis.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Johnny,

That is a sad loss indeed of your gauss meter. That really blows.

I could do with sourcing some extra covers or making an adaptable basket/fixture like you. Good idea and one I will pursue.

I think I have found some good magnets but I was curious to know if they were genuinely good or whether they were the best of a weakened bunch. As my cars have come from a variety of sources, they do appear to be actually good. 

The best pair I have found came out of my son's Lightning McQueen and as he's too young to slot race at the moment, I don't think he'll notice the change in magnets or the loss of his 3ohm armature! 

I've also just bought a set of reverse zapped magnets from Lucky Bob. I've built two cars which should be quick and I can experiment between high and low downforce settings on one compared to neutral on the other with the best strength magnets.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you can use grid paper and a compass as well.
make sure the compass is in fixed position.
make sure the grid lines are numbered
make sure the needle is pointing away from where the mag will be.
now slide the mag towards the compass
when the needle swings to the mag, write down the line number.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember reading here (I think partspig suggested it) that you could use BBs from a BB gun, or even paper clips, to measure magnet strength. The more the magnet picks up, the stronger it is. It's not nearly as scientific as the meter, the scale or even the compass trick, but it's a cheap easy magnet matching method.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike(slotking) said: "you can use grid paper and a compass as well.
make sure the compass is in fixed position.
make sure the grid lines are numbered
make sure the needle is pointing away from where the mag will be.
now slide the mag towards the compass
when the needle swings to the mag, write down the line number"

This way we could get different length of magnet pulls. i.e. a 4 inch magnet pull, 6 inch, 8 in. then create classes based on the length of your pull. Mike says he has a 12 inch pull but i'm not sure if he's talking about his magnet or something else.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

neo :lol:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*magnets*

harbor freight has a gram meter that u can use for the magnets we use one here to test our tjet magnets its cost like 6.00 for this hope this was helpful.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> harbor freight has a gram meter that u can use for the magnets we use one here to test our tjet magnets its cost like 6.00


neo said they work really well
he uses them to to do his dime bags:tongue::wave:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Doesn't everybody store their dimes in bags?


----------

